# Bootsfahrer anzeigen?



## Rheinjigger (30. April 2014)

Was würdet ihr machen? 
War neulich ein kleinen Ansitz machen mit einer Feeder und einer Flach gelegten Grund Rute. Kommt einer mit nem Sportboot (kein Angler) und ziemlich nah am Ufer vorbei, muss die Ruten gesehen haben. Als er durch die feeder gefahren ist und diese sich so gebogen hat das sie durch den Rückschlag als die Schnur gerissen ist aus dem Rutenhalter geschleudert wurde schaute er kurz und meinte noch mich beschimpfen zu müssen. 
Dann nimmt er natürlich noch die flach liegende mit und gibt gas. Diese war nicht mehr zu retten. Ich versuchte zwar noch mit nem Becker Hecht dran zu kommen aber die Rute samt Rolle liegt nun auf Grund#q . An der feeder ist durch den Aufprall ein Stück vom Blank weggeplatzt. 
Was meint ihr. Lohnt es sich den anzuzeigen? Das Boot ist uns bekannt. 

PS. Wuste nicht wo ich das Thema hinpacken soll#d


----------



## Daniel SN (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Idioten gibt's auch überall wa?
Anzeigen? Ich würde mit Freunden einen Hausbesuch machen!
Danach fährt der nicht mehr so in der Nähe von Anglern...


----------



## Rheinjigger (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Die Frage bezieht sich auf Erfolgschancen, würde wegen  100€ nicht mit sowas anfangen. Ein Zeuge gibt es auch


----------



## Daniel SN (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Bin kein Rechtsanwalt. Ist nur meine persönliche Meinung gewesen. 
Die auch nicht unbedingt dazu animieren muss/soll.


----------



## Rheinjigger (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Idioten gibt's auch überall wa?.


 Ja die gibts überall. Ich mein so ne Schnur kann man leicht über sehen, aber dann noch n dicken machen und durch die zweite fahren ist schon dreist meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Rheinjigger (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Hatte dein post noch nach cht gelesen. War nicht darauf bezogen. Wenn ich den erwischt hätte wär er als köderfisch geendet ;-)


----------



## Rannebert (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



Rheinjigger schrieb:


> ...aber die Rute samt Rolle liegt nun auf Grund . An der feeder ist durch den Aufprall ein Stück vom Blank weggeplatzt.
> Was meint ihr. Lohnt es sich den anzuzeigen? Das Boot ist uns bekannt.
> 
> PS. Wuste nicht wo ich das Thema hinpacken soll





Rheinjigger schrieb:


> Die Frage bezieht sich auf Erfolgschancen, würde wegen 100€ nicht mit sowas anfangen. Ein Zeuge gibt es auch



Hmm? ;+
Wie jetzt?

Es gibt mindestens einen Zeugen, der womöglich die Absicht durch die Ruten zu fahren bestätigen kann, und eine Rute ist weg. Aber Du fragst nach Erfolgschancen, magst aber wegen 100 Ois sowas nicht bei der Polizei vortragen?

Also war die Rute/Rolle entweder nichts wert, oder Du erhoffst dir von einer potentiellen Strafanzeige unglaublich viel Finanzfluss in deine Richtung? 

Ich bin verwirrt, aber das mag auch an der Uhrzeit liegen. #q


----------



## Rheinjigger (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Ich erhoffte mir dadurch keine Finanzspritze. Hab das ma über schlagen, es kommen rund 450€ zusammen wenn man den Neuwert nimmt. Mein Zeuge kann genau so wenig wie ich sagen das es Absicht war. Die meisten Menschen bauen ja auch nicht im Straßenverkehr einen Unfall aus Absicht. Vielleicht hat er ja gepennt oder was weis ich. Vielleicht hat hier jemand was in der Art auch schon ma mitbekommen. Mich interessiert einfach eure Einschätzung dazu.


----------



## labralehn (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Anzeige machen wegen Sachbechädigung.


----------



## Stefan660 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Schon mal daran gedacht das der Rhein eine Schifffahrtstrasse ist? Welches Recht hat man dort als Angler wohl? Da wird eine Anzeige wohl nichts bringen. Du kannst eher von Glück reden wenn das Boot nicht beschädigt worden ist und der Bootsführer dich nicht Schadenersatzpflichtig macht. Ich würde da kein Fass aufmachen wollen.


----------



## labralehn (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



Stefan660 schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht das der Rhein eine  Schifffahrtstrasse ist? Welches Recht hat man dort als Angler wohl? Da  wird eine Anzeige wohl nichts bringen. Du kannst eher von Glück reden  wenn das Boot nicht beschädigt worden ist und der Bootsführer dich nicht  Schadenersatzpflichtig macht. Ich würde da kein Fass aufmachen  wollen.



Falsch!
War war ja kein Binnenschiffer, sondern ein Hobby Kapitän.

Ist für den Neckar, sollte aber auch für den Rhein gelten.

Punkt 8


> Am Neckar wird in erheblichem Umfang geangelt. Halten Sie ausreichend Abstand von Anglern.


Quelle: https://www.elwis.de/Freizeitschiff...en/wasserstrassenbezogen/Merkblatt-Neckar.pdf


----------



## Stefan660 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

War ja auch nur ein Denkanstoss und ich habe es auch an anderer Stelle gefunden.



Kleinfahrzeuge müssen vor Badeufern sowie an ausgelegten Angel- und  Fischereigeräten und an Anlegestellen der Fahrgastschifffahrt so  vorbeifahren, daß weder Personen noch Anlagen gefährdet werden.
Dann könnte es sich evtl. lohnen die Sache anzuzeigen.





labralehn schrieb:


> Falsch!
> War war ja kein Binnenschiffer, sondern ein Hobby Kapitän.
> 
> Ist für den Neckar, sollte aber auch für den Rhein gelten.
> ...


----------



## Patrick S. (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Hier wird immer von Anzeige gesprochen...gegen wen soll die denn laufen? 

Anzeige gegen Unbekannt? Ob das was bringt...?

Auf jeden Fall echt schade um das Gerät...


----------



## Rheinjigger (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Genau das waren zuerst auch meine bedenken. Nicht das der noch ankommt wegen nem Kratzer oder sonst was. Und das war auch nicht das erste Boot wo an uns vorbei kam. Die anderen haben es komischer weise geschafft ohne durch die Schnur zu fahren. 
Gehe mal davon aus das ich das bei der Wasserschutzpolizei anzeigen muss oder!?


----------



## Angler9999 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Motorboote haben eine Kennzeichnung. Habt ihr die?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Das könnte auch anders ausgehen:
Obwohl uns der Angler rechtzeitig gesehen hat, hat er die Angeln nicht aus dem Wasser genommen. Auf Grund der Verkehrs- und Strömungssituation war zu dem Moment kein Ausweichen möglich oder gar notwendig. Die Angelschnur wickelte sich um die Welle/Schraube und verursachte dadurch einen Schaden von xxxx Euros.


Wobei sich mir die Frage stellt, warum der so dicht am Ufer gefahren ist, wenn alle anderen scheinbar ja weiter draussen zurecht kamen.

Wobei man auch da andersrum fragen könnte:
Warum angelt man da, wo so viel Bootsverkehr am Ufer ist, dass so was passieren kann..

Zudem müsstest Du zuerst klären, ob da eine Strafanzeige erfolgen soll oder Du mittels einer Privatklage Schadensersatz haben willst und dann auch den Prozess (Gerichtskosten) vorfinanzieren müsstest.

Das alles kann man hier aus den Angaben NICHT beurteilen.

Dazu brauchst einen Anwalt, dem Du ALLES (auch Dein evtl. falsches Verhalten) erzählst, und der dann die Situation beurteilen muss.

ACHTUNG:
Viele Anwälte neigen dazu, auch bei geringen oder keinen Erfolgsaussichten gerne vor Gericht zu gehen (gerade bei vermutlichen Einmalkunden), da damit mehr Geld verdient ist - Du brauchst also einen Anwalt, dem Du auch vertrauen kannst.


----------



## Patrick S. (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> siehe:



Sorry Leute, 

das habe ich doch glatt überlesen...dann ziehe ich ganz offiziell mein Posting zurück...|peinlich


----------



## Rheinjigger (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Wir waren auf einer Mündungsspitze gestanden. Links Hauptstrom rechts nach hinten Altarm wo auch die Ruten standen. Er kam vom Hauptstrom hinter uns. Konnten also erst wahrnehmen als er schon um die Kurve fuhr. An dieser stelle sind öfters Angler. Das weis man wenn man da sein Boot liegen hat. Haben nen Anwalt in der Familie, somit kein Problem den wollte ich damit aber noch nicht nerven, werd ich jetzt aber ma tun.


----------



## labralehn (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Ich sehe das anders.

Wenn der schon gemerkt hat, daß er da in eine Angelmontage gefahren ist, warum hat der nicht angehalten, anstelle dass er Gas gibt und einfach weiterfährt.

Sieht so aus, als ob er da vorsätzlich auf die Angelstelle zugefahren ist.

Wenn der Bootsfahrer ein Hindernis im Weg hat, muss er doch auch jederzeit ausweichen können.

Ich angel auch am Fluss mit Schiffsverkehr.
Mir ist auch mal jemand in die Montage gefahren, weil er sein Boot nicht richtig führen konnte.
Der hat angehalten, sich entschuldigt und wir hatten uns dann entsprechend geeinigt.

Aber einfach Gas geben und weiterfahren, geht gar nicht.


----------



## cafabu (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Moinsen,
interessanter Fall. Ich kenne da einige sehr unterschiedliche Ausgänge. Halt uns auf jeden Fall mal auf dem Laufenden.
Carsten


----------



## Rheinjigger (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



labralehn schrieb:


> Aber einfach Gas geben und weiterfahren, geht gar nicht.



Genau das hat mich so sauer gemacht. Man kann doch anhalten und sich kurz erkundigen. Der hat ja noch kurz langsam gemacht, gepöbelt und vollgas durch die zweite.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Der hatte Leute mit Bord (und wenns ein Kumpel in der Kabine war, den Du nicht gesehen hast), Du warst nicht alleine beim Angeln, die werden abstreiten, das gemerkt zu haben - Aussage  gegen Aussage..

Recht haben (wobei ich das NICHT! klären kann mangels Fakten) und bekommen sind in Deutschland aber immer noch 2 Paar Stiefel.

Und:
Vor Gericht und auf hoher See ist man in Gottes Hand...............

Wenn du das Boot kennst, mal schauen ob der zu irgendeinem ansässigen Bootsclub gehört und einfach dort mal ein Gespräch suchen.

Kommt oft mehr dabei raus, als mit Gerichtsverhandlungen, die zuerst mal kosten - mit ungewissem Ausgang.....

Das musst aber auch Du alleine beurteilen, was Dir persönlich das wert ist..


----------



## Carsten83 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



Rheinjigger schrieb:


> Genau das hat mich so sauer gemacht. Man kann doch anhalten und sich kurz erkundigen. Der hat ja noch kurz langsam gemacht, gepöbelt und vollgas durch die zweite.




Wenn dem so war und Dein Kumpel das bezeugen kann, würde ich das direkte Gespräch suchen oder zur Not Anzeige erstatten. Ihr kennt den Idioten ja scheinbar bzw wisst wie ihr ihn findet. Und dann erstmal das strafrechtliche Urteil (wenn es eins gibt) abwarten bevor Du zivil aktiv wirst.


----------



## labralehn (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

@Rheinjigger
falls möglich verwende demnächst an solchen Angelstellen, Absenkbleie, dann kann dir wenigstens keiner durch die Schur fahren. 

Alternativ dazu die Ruten in die Hände nehmen und die Spitze zum/in das Wasser hin absenken.

Die Zeit, um die Montage aus dem Wasser zu nehmen hat man da nicht, da das in so einem Fall alles sehr schnell gehen muss.


----------



## tomsen83 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Lies mal in Boote-Foren was zu dem Thema sehr unterhaltsam.
 Da kannste Dir das Ganze mal aus der anderen Perspektive zu Gemüte führen. zum Beispiel wie geflochtene Schnüre durch das Zerstören von Dichtringen zu kapitalen Schäden bei Antrieben führen die schnell in die Tausende gehen können. Häufig ohne das der Bootsführer etwas merkt :g
 Anzeige kannst du gerne versuchen, halte ich für Quatsch. Ist der Typ so ignorant wie es schein, regst du dich nach einem Gespräch nur noch mehr auf. Idioten gibts auf beiden Seiten, daher runterschlucken und weiter machen. Sanktionen wird´s für den nicht geben.

Ich kenne beide Perspektiven und kann nur anmahnen, sich vernünftig auf und am Wasser zu bewegen...Wir müssen uns bei unserem Hobby nun einmal das Element Wasser mit anderen teilen.


----------



## oberfranke (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Der hat bemerkt das er dir in die Schnur gefahren ist. Der hat auch mitbekommen das er nen Schaden angerichtet hat. Da er mit dir ja noch "diskutiert" hat.  Er ist nach nen Unfall bei dem er den Schaden verursacht hat abgehauen. Das ist nichts anderes als Unfallflucht. Ob du da mit Recht oder zu Unrecht gestanden hast ist erstmal völlig egal. Es ist auch egal ob er ein Auto ein Fahrrad oder ein Trettboot hatte. 
Somit beantwortet sich die Frage von alleine. 
Es geht auch nicht um andere Fälle bei denen  durch ne Angelschnur  "irgendwelche Flugzeugträger" versenkt wurden.


----------



## Trollwut (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Mein Onkel hatte mal was ähnliches.
Hat seinen Schelch schon mit Angelausrüstung beladen und war dann nochmal kurz am Auto. In der Zeit is eines der größeren Mainschiffe wohl mit einer derartigen Geschwindigkeit vorbeigepflügt, dass es den Schelch umgedreht hat, und die komplette Ausrüstung versunken is. Trotz sofortigem Nachtauchen war da nichtmehr all zuviel zu retten.
Ob er Anzeige erstattet, oder sich nur bei der Reederei gemeldet hat, weiß ich nichtmehr. Jedenfalls wurde ihm die Ausrüstung erstattet


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Zwischen Recht haben und Recht bekommen liegen meistens Welten. Kommt drauf an, was dir die Sache wert ist. Könnte schnell mal sein, dass du den Wert der ganzen Neuanschaffung der Ausrüstung für das Verfahren versenkst. Schließlich muss ihm Verantworten müssen des Schadens nachgewiesen werden, sprich Fahrlässigkeit oder Vorsatz. Vorsatz wird durch Mangel an Zeugen wohl schwer nachweisbar sein. Und Fahrlässigkeit könnte man dir wohl gleichermaßen unterstellen.

Nachtrag:



oberfranke schrieb:


> Investieren musst du erstmal ein bißerl Zeit.
> 1. Möglichkeit:
> Du gehst zur Polizei erstattest Anzeige machst deine Aussage und wartest was passiert.
> 2 Möglichkeit:
> Du hast ne Rechschutzversicherung. Du gehst zum Anwalt klärst die  Kostenübernahme und lässt den Herrn soweit namentlich bekannt ein  Schreiben zukommen das du von einer Strafverfolgung absiehst wenn er den  Schaden evtl über seine Haftpflichtversicherung, begleicht.



Das wäre ne Möglichkeit, vielleicht schlackern ihm ja dann doch schon die Beine und es klärt sich von selbst...


----------



## oberfranke (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Investieren musst du erstmal ein bißerl Zeit. 
1. Möglichkeit: 
Du gehst zur Polizei erstattest Anzeige machst deine Aussage und wartest was passiert. 
2 Möglichkeit: 
Du hast ne Rechschutzversicherung. Du gehst zum Anwalt klärst die Kostenübernahme und lässt den Herrn soweit namentlich bekannt ein Schreiben zukommen das du von einer Strafverfolgung absiehst wenn er den Schaden evtl über seine Haftpflichtversicherung, begleicht.


----------



## tomsen83 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht um andere Fälle bei denen  durch ne Angelschnur  "irgendwelche Flugzeugträger" versenkt wurden.



Ich weiß ja nicht ob du schon mal ne Propellerwelle gesehen hast, um die sich geflochtene Schnur gewickelt hat. Das ist ein schleichender Prozess der sich über mehrere Tage zieht und verheerende Folgen haben kann. Was für konkrete Auswirkungen das auf die Reaktorsicherheit moderner Flugzeugträger haben kann und ob das bis zum Sinken eines solchen führt entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. 

Hier von Fahrerflucht zu sprechen halte ich doch für, na sagne wir mal gewagt, gebe jedoch unumwunden zu, dass der Bootsführer hier in diesem Fall ein Riesena...loch war (ist). Um etwaige Ansprüche durchsetzen zu können, wäre eine sofortige Alarmierung der WaSchPo sicherlich sinnvoll gewesen.


----------



## Shortay (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

das ist ganz einfach!
du kackst (und der der dabei war auch) so richtig ordentlich in ne Zeitung. Dann fährst du zu dem legst dem das vor die tür zündest es an und klingelst.
Dann verdrückt ihr euch und lässt den spassten das feuer austreten 

Spaß beiseite. Is ne Riesenfrechheit sowas aber denke auch das vlltne Anzeige ned unbedingt das erhoffte bringt.
Wenn ihr das Boot kennt und evtl dem dems gehört würd ich mal dahin fahren und mit dem/denen Reden.


----------



## Purist (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Warum nicht erst einmal bei der Polizei, vermutlich sogar Wasserschutzpolizei?, nachfragen, was man in so einem Fall machen kann?


----------



## jkc (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



Rheinjigger schrieb:


> ...
> Was meint ihr. Lohnt es sich den anzuzeigen?..




Hi, die Frage ist, was willst Du erreichen?

Wertersatz für den vorhandenen Schaden?
Den Typen erziehen, dass er zukünftig bisschen rücksichtsvoller ist?
Deinen Brass los werden?


Grüße JK


----------



## Riesenangler (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Ich angele zum Beispiel im Herbst viel im Silokanal. Der ist maximal an die 60 Meter breit. da geht es doch auch. Ja, und auch ich hatte schon das "Vergnügen" ein Boot zu drillen. Und auch dessen Führer war der Meinung im Recht zu sein als er mir meine Feederrute versenken wollte, da er ja so eng am Ufer fahren müsse um nicht mit dem Schiffsverkehr ärger zu bekommen. Aber die Wasserbullizei sah das etwas anders. Denn auch am Wasser, gilt Paragraph 1 der STVO, Vorsicht und Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme. Also hat meine Anzeige was gebracht, nämlich eine Dreimal so teure Feederrute als die die er mir versenkt hat. Geht natürlich nur dann, wenn man die Nummer vom Boot hat.


----------



## Carpcrack98 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Von wegen Anzünden .... Böller reinstecken und dann klingeln


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



labralehn schrieb:


> @Rheinjigger
> falls möglich verwende demnächst an solchen Angelstellen, Absenkbleie, dann kann dir wenigstens keiner durch die Schur fahren.



Haben ein Freund und ich auch gemacht. Schnüre mit Absenkbleien im Abstand von 10-15 cm (!!) von der Steinpackung zum Grund laufen lassen.

Und selbst da haben es noch Kanufahrer geschafft, mit ihren Paddeln in die Schnüre zu kommen. Wir hatten 2 Zelte aufgebaut und waren gut zu sehen. 

Bei solchen Aktionen fässt man sich doch echt an den Kopf.

Ein Anderer ist meinem Kumpel auch schon mal mit dem Schlauchboot durch die Schnur gefahren. Auf dem Rückweg... der kam im Abstand von 1-2m am Ufer langgeschossen und sammelte 2 Ruten ein. Natürlich bei 0 Schiffsverkehr.

Zum Glück kommt sowas nur sehr selten vor. Wenn das die Regel wird, dann werd ich das nächste mal so absenken, das nicht die Baitrunner Spule dreht, sondern dass das Schlauchboot abrupt stoppt. Irgendwann ist auch mal schluss mit Lustig und einseitigem "wir müssen Rücksicht nehmen".


----------



## Hawk321 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Wenn ich den Quatsch hier wieder so lese...

JA VERDAMMT, MACH EINE ANZEIGE!!! 

Sobald die Daten bekannt sind ab zum Anwalt.....


----------



## zokker (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Und was lernen wir daraus? 
Es muß noch viel mehr angezeigt, angeschissen werden. Und immer schön weit raus werfen. 
Ihr spinnt doch alle. Kein bootsführer fährt mit absicht über ausgelegte angeln. Da ist ihm sein boot viel zu schade für. Simmerringe an der propellerwelle werden nämlich in den meisten fällen durch angelschnur beschädigt.
Gegenseitige rücksichtsnahme gilt auch für angler.


----------



## Riesenangler (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Ähm Zokker. Ich muss dir mal ganz laut WIEDERSPRECHEN. Ich habe es selber schon mehrfach erlebt, und ich denke das haben die meisten hier auch schon gesehen, das es Bootsführer gibt , die mit voller Absicht näher auf das Ufer eindrehen und ranfahren um einen Angler zu Ärgern. Im letzten Jahr ist mir einer sogar mit einem Kajütboot etwa drei Meter von meinem Boot vorbei  über meine Montage gefahren und der Dreckssack hat mein Gemeckere nur mit einem dämlichen Grinsen und einem Schulterzucken kommentiert. Zum dank habe ich ihm einen liter Maden in sein  Boot gekippt. man war der Begeistert als er am Freitag seine Persennig öffnete und ihm ettliche tausende Tierchen begrüßten. Von denen sich auch noch recht viele in seinem Teppichboden eingenistet hatten.


----------



## antonio (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



zokker schrieb:


> Und was lernen wir daraus?
> Es muß noch viel mehr angezeigt, angeschissen werden. Und immer schön weit raus werfen.
> Ihr spinnt doch alle. Kein bootsführer fährt mit absicht über ausgelegte angeln. Da ist ihm sein boot viel zu schade für. Simmerringe an der propellerwelle werden nämlich in den meisten fällen durch angelschnur beschädigt.
> Gegenseitige rücksichtsnahme gilt auch für angler.



es gibt überall idioten.
wie es im vorliegenden fall war kann ich aber nicht beurteilen.

antonio


----------



## u-see fischer (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



zokker schrieb:


> ....Kein bootsführer fährt mit absicht über ausgelegte angeln. Da ist ihm sein boot viel zu schade für. Simmerringe an der propellerwelle werden nämlich in den meisten fällen durch angelschnur beschädigt.
> Gegenseitige rücksichtsnahme gilt auch für angler.



Obs stimmt? Ich habe hier mit 2 Kollegen geangelt, je eine Angelrute auf Hecht mit dicker Hechtpose und eine Stippe waren im Einsatz. Ein Bootsführer mit Schlauchboot und Außenborder fuhr immer auf unsere Posen los. Wir habe mehrfach versucht ihn darauf aufmerksam zu machen, er kann die Posen einfach nicht übersehen haben, Wurfweite war ca. 25 Meter.

Nachdem er stundenlag immer an unsere Posen vorbei gebrettert ist, ist er wohl einmal deutlich zu nah am Ufer vorbeigefahren. Wir haben damals mit lebendem Köderfisch (war zu der Zeit noch erlaubt) und offenem Rollenbügel geangelt. Er ist über meine Angelschnur gefahren, bis ich an meiner Angelrute war, war die Rolle schon fast bis zu Hälfte leer. Da ich mit einer halbleeren Rolle nichts anfangen konnte, habe ihm dann noch die Restliche Schnur (waren insgesammt ca. 300 Meter) gegönnt. Er hats nicht mehr unter Motorkraft bis zur Slipstelle geschaft. 

PS. Wer mal sehen möchte, wie groß das Gewässer ist kann bei Googlemaps auch nach oben zoomen.


----------



## zokker (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



antonio schrieb:


> es gibt überall idioten.
> wie es im vorliegenden fall war kann ich aber nicht beurteilen.
> 
> antonio



Jo richtig, gibt idiotische bootsführer und idiotische angler.


----------



## labralehn (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Ja schon,
aber als Ansitzangler bist du ja fest an einer Stelle und deine Ruten sind auch an einer Stelle. Mit dem Boot sollte es doch kein Problem sein, da einen Bogen drum herum zu fahren.

In den meisten Fällen ist dort soviel Platz, daß ein Boot eigentlich gar nicht in die Nähe der Ruten fahren muss.

Wenn man sich als Bootsführer der Gefahr mit den Schnüren bewusst ist, so fährt man doch nicht dort so nah ran.

Habe das auch schon erlebt, das ist 100% Absicht in solchen Fällen.

Wenn jemand sein Wasserfahrzeug nicht beherrscht, so darf er damit auch nicht aufs Wasser, da davon eine grössere Gefahr ausgeht als von demjeniger der am Ufer sitzt und angelt.

Es angelt ja niemand so, daß dort kein Platz mehr wäre, damit man nicht mehr mit dem Boote gefahrlos vorfahren kann.

Meiner Meinung nach hat derjenige, eine besondere Sorgfallspflicht, der sich auf dem Wasser bewegt.
Denn der ändert ja seine Position ständig.


----------



## ghost01 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

@u-see fischer also bei 25m hätte mein Drilling getroffen, aber voll (aus versehen)


----------



## xxstxr70 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Also, wenn ich das hier mal so lese, komme ich mal wieder zu dem Schluss: Nun spinnen alle.
Vorab, ich bin leidenschaftlicher Angler, vom Land wie vom Boot aus. Und ich habe kein Angelkahn, sondern nen hochmotorisiertes Boston Whaler.
Ich lebe am Rhein und fische auch dort. Wenn jeder nen klein bisschen Rücksicht auf die anderen nimmt klappt das hier eigentlich ganz gut. Wenn sich eine Gruppierung wichtiger fühlt als die anderen, dann eben nicht.
Und noch mehr anzeigen, zur Sachbeschädigung als Vergeltung aufrufen, etc. wird uns auf Dauer nicht näher zusammen bringen. Es wird immer einige Bootsfahrer geben, welche wirkliche Arschlöcher sind und es wird genauso viel Angler geben, die genauso große Arschlöcher sind.
Die einzige Methode in Ruhe seinem Hobby nachkommen zu können, erscheint mir auf Dauer die Suche nach einem Dialog. alles andere endet in ner Vendetta. Und wie das auf Sizilien ausgegangen ist weißt ja jeder.


----------



## vergeben (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



Stefan660 schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht das der Rhein eine Schifffahrtstrasse ist? Welches Recht hat man dort als Angler wohl? Da wird eine Anzeige wohl nichts bringen. Du kannst eher von Glück reden wenn das Boot nicht beschädigt worden ist und der Bootsführer dich nicht Schadenersatzpflichtig macht. Ich würde da kein Fass aufmachen wollen.



Nach Deinem Verständnis wäre ein Fußgänger Schuld, wenn ihn ein Auto streift, welches zu nah am Gehweg entlang fährt und dabei der Spiegel zu Bruch geht.

Auch Bootsfahrer haben Regeln zu befolgen.
Ich würde Anzeige erstatten. Auf den Straßenverkehr bezogen, ist das Fahrerflucht.
Es gab einen Unfall mit Sachbeschädigung. Punkt.


----------



## ernie1973 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Ich würde ihn anzeigen.

...und das allerdings mit der Einschränkung, dass ich über eine Privathaftpflicht verfüge, die die von Thomas skizzierten möglichen Schäden am Boot durch allenfalls fahrlässiges Handeln auch abdeckt!

OB Boote / Sportboote versichert sein müssen, dass müßte ich nachlesen (oder einer unserer Bootsfahrer hier drin weiß das!?!) - aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass auch dort auf der anderen Seite eine Haftpflicht besteht oder sogar bestehen muß, die selbst bei fahrlässiger Begehung einer solchen Sachbeschädigung greift!

Mit einem Zeugen und der Möglichkeit Boot samt Führer zu identifizieren würde ich persönlich das zur Anzeige bringen und meinen tatsächlich eingetretenen Schaden auch geltend machen.

Im besten Fall wird´s ne Versicherungskiste - im schlimmsten Fall wird´s ne zivilrechtliche Kiste für Dich, bei der Du Deine Ansprüche unter Fristsetzung schriftlich beim Schädiger selber (oder mit Rechtschutz auch über´n Anwalt) geltend machst, von dem Du praktischerweise die Personalien über die Polizei / Staatsanwaltschaft bekommst, WENN du anzeigst!!!

Was soll Dir passieren?

Du durftest dort angeln - und selbst wenn sich da bei dem was um die Schraube gewickelt hat, sollte Deine (hoffentlich vorhandene!?!) private Rechtschutz greifen, da Dein Verursachungsbeitrag allenfalls fahrlässig (wenn überhaupt!) war.


*Fazit:*
*
Anzeigen!!! *- zu verlieren hast Du (s.o.) eigentlich nichts - Du kommst so an die Personalien, um zivilrechtliche Ansprüche geltend zu machen - und schlimmstenfalls wird das Verfahren wegen Sachbeschädigung eingestellt, wenn dem Bootsfahrer kein Vorsatz oder eine wie auch immer geartete sanktionierte Fahrlässigkeit als Bootsführer nach irgendeiner Schifffahrtsregel vorzuwerfen ist!

Good Luck & bitte berichte weiter, wie Du vorgehst!

Ernie


----------



## zokker (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Aha die arschlöcher sollen den dialog suchen. Na dad kann ja wadd werden.


----------



## vergeben (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



oyster70 schrieb:


> Wenn jeder nen klein bisschen Rücksicht auf die anderen nimmt klappt das hier eigentlich ganz gut.



Das ganze Leben wäre so ein Zuckerschlecken.



oyster70 schrieb:


> Die einzige Methode in Ruhe seinem Hobby nachkommen zu können, erscheint mir auf Dauer die Suche nach einem Dialog. alles andere endet in ner Vendetta. Und wie das auf Sizilien ausgegangen ist weißt ja jeder.



Aber auch nur, weil die Vendetta nicht konsequent bis zum Ende ausgetragen wurde!


----------



## antonio (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn anzeigen.
> 
> ...und das allerdings mit der Einschränkung, dass ich über eine Privathaftpflicht verfüge, die die von Thomas skizzierten möglichen Schäden am Boot durch allenfalls fahrlässiges Handeln auch abdeckt!
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## xxstxr70 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



vergeben schrieb:


> Das ganze Leben wäre so ein Zuckerschlecken.
> 
> 
> 
> Aber auch nur, weil die Vendetta nicht konsequent bis zum Ende ausgetragen wurde!



Wenn ein paar mehr Menschen Deinen Humor hätten, könnte das sogar klappen|supergri:g


----------



## Rheinjigger (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Erst mal danke für die Beteiligung an alle!
Ich denke ich versuche die Tage ma den Herrn persönlich damit zu konfrontieren. Natürlich sachlich solange er es bleibt. Vielleicht kann ma sich ja so einigen. Ich bin keiner der anderen grundlos ans bein pissen will. In der Sache bin ich mir Aber sicher nichts falsch gemacht zu haben. Man darf an der stelle angeln und die Montagen waren auch keine 50m ausgeworfen.


----------



## Rheinjigger (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Noch dazu habe ich schon öfters Boote höflich darauf aufmerksam gemacht wo meine montagen liegen und es wurde bisher immer dankend angenommen. In diesem Fall war es leider nicht möglich


----------



## Christian1987S (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Anzeigen wegen Sachbeschädigung und ggf Unfallflucht. Ende Aus !


----------



## schwarzbarsch (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



Rheinjigger schrieb:


> Erst mal danke für die Beteiligung an alle!
> Ich denke ich versuche die Tage ma den Herrn persönlich damit zu konfrontieren..



Dann nimm aber jemand mit der später evtl. bezeugen kann wie das Gespräch (ab)gelaufen ist.


----------



## Rheinjigger (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



schwarzbarsch schrieb:


> Dann nimm aber jemand mit der später evtl. bezeugen kann wie das Gespräch (ab)gelaufen ist.



Werd den Zeuge mitnehmen der auch beim Vorfall dabei war. Falls ich ihn nicht antreffe werd ich zur pozilei gehen.


----------



## Jose (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



Rheinjigger schrieb:


> ... Falls ich ihn nicht antreffe werd ich zur pozilei gehen.



pizzeria wäre sinnvoller :m


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



Carpcrack98 schrieb:


> Von wegen Anzünden .... Böller reinstecken und dann klingeln



So einen zum Beispiel :q:q:q 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3Upcqg5mbg

Is nur die Frage ob man da den Haufen noch braucht


Mir ist tatsächlich vorletzten Herbst mal einer mit seinem Kanu/Kajak in die Schnur gebrettert schön nen halben Meter vorm Ufer lang mit einem Affen Zahn, meinte er müsse mich dann noch blöd anmachen weil er in der Schnur hing und diese sich etwas ungünstig um seinen Hals gewickelt hatte. Für mich war das ein klarer Fall von selber Schuld, zumal er wusste wo ich sitze da er 20 Minuten vorher schonmal fast in meine Schnur geballert ist. Es gibt eben Idioten, die gibt es leider überall da kann man eben nix dran machen ich habs mit Humor genommen und mir vorgestellt er wäre da lang gebrettert wärend ich grad den 21gr Spinnerbait auswerfe. Sowas beruhigt mein inneres Rumpelstielzchen dann doch ungemein.

In deinem Fall würde ich allerdings  (grade da er in der Familie ist) damit zum Anwalt gehen 450€ sind immerhin kein Pappenstiel, und ihr seid 2 Zeugen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



Rheinjigger schrieb:


> *Ich denke ich versuche die Tage ma den Herrn persönlich damit zu konfrontieren. Natürlich sachlich solange er es bleibt. Vielleicht kann ma sich ja so einigen*. *Ich bin keiner der anderen grundlos ans bein pissen will. *





Moin, mach´ mal - der wird sich bestimmt ganz doll freuen.

Hinweise darauf hat er ja schon am Tat-Tag gegeben ( Gemecker, Schimpferei, bewußte Sachbeschädigung ).

Jetzt kommst Du noch ungebeten mit Zeugen und hälst die Hand auf...

Klar, dass der sofort die Geldbörse öffnet und Dir freundlich lächelnd ein paar Scheine in die Hand drückt 

Wenn man selbst bei 450 Euro Schaden  "grundloses Anpissen" vermeiden will , dann bist Du sehr genügsam...

Gibt noch eine Möglichkeit : 

Dein befreundeter Anwalt setzt ein Schreiben auf mit dem Hinweis  wg. Sachbeschädigung/ggf. Unfallflucht , Zeugenangabe, Nachweis der entstandenen Schäden ( monetär aufgeführt )...und dass man sich den Rechtsweg offen hält 

Alles schön verpackt mit Fristsetzung und Kontodaten zum Schaden-Ausgleich.

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Leute, nicht persönlich werden, sonst einschreiten Mod.
Danke..........


----------



## xxstxr70 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leute, nicht persönlich werden, sonst einschreiten Mod.
> Danke..........



Hi,
da hast Du recht Thomas, aber auch der öffentliche Aufruf zu geplanten Straftaten tut hier nicht unbedingt gut, oder????


----------



## thanatos (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Da ich Bootsfahrer und Angler bin möchte ich mal feststellen es gibt 
 auf beiden Seiten Idioten im Verhältnis 1:1
 Das sich daran je was ändern wird wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## lute (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Von Müttern die ihre Kinder Steine ins Wasser werfen lassen, natürlich genau neben einem, obwohl nach links und rechts weit über 100 Meter Platz sind, über Hundebesitzer, die den Stock oder Ball immer wieder unter die Ruten ins Wasser schmeißen oder den Köter (natürlich ohne Leine) in den Angelsachen wühlen lassen, bis hin zu Bootsführern, welche ganz bewußt durch die Schnüre fahren, bin ich schon allen Artgenossen am Rhein begegnet. Diese Leute suchen meistens nur Streit.
Ich habe dagegen verschiedene Abwehrstrategien entwickelt.

Kinder ignoriere ich so lange, bis es der Mutter zu langweilig wird.
Schwimmende Hunde neben meiner Schnur ignoriere ich so lange, bis sie sich in der Schnur verfangen. Danach wird die Schnur gekappt.
Hunde die ohne Leine um mich herum streunern, mich anknurren, mit den Zähnen fletschen und mich anbellen bekommen ne kleine Dosis Pepperspray auf die Nase gezischt. Die Besitzer bekommen das noch nicht mal mit, weil sie fast immer ganz woanders sind und sich für das Treiben ihres Hundes gar nicht interessieren. 
Bei Kanufahrern bzw. allgemein Fahrzeugen ohne Motor, hole ich meine Schnüre vorzeitig ein, wobei ich grade mit diesen Leute nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Hole ich meine Schnüre ein, bedanken sie sich. Verpenne ich es, rudern sie außen rum.
Da ich meistens sehr Ufernah Angel , ist es noch nie einem Motorbootfahrer gelungen, meine Schnüre aufzusammeln. Sollte es doch mal einem gelingen, werde ich ihn die ganze Schnur zur verfügung stellen. Und damit hat es sich dann auch für mich. Das Erwachen wird nach ein paar Schnüren von alleine kommen.


----------



## SurfCastingMaster (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Egal wer verliert die Anwälte gewinnen.|supergri

Aber mal ernsthaft, dass war schon eine Sauerei was er da gemacht hat. Ich meine darüber Fahren kann passieren, aber dann nochmal extra drüber Fahren und auch noch Motzen geht gar nicht.

Wenn du im Rechtsschutz bist dann würde ich es auch anzeigen. Es gibt Leute die ziehen vor Gericht wegen ein ast Baum im Garten. Bei dir ist es immerhin ein schaden von 400€ was ich jetzt auch nicht grade wenig finde.


Lieben Gruß


----------



## MMMMMM (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin selber Bootsfahrer und möchte hier einmal kurz aufklären.

Angelschnüre können Antriebe von Motorbooten beschädigen, das wissen die Bootsfahrer. Daher ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass jemand mit Absicht über Leinen fährt (auch Fischernetze etc.). Sein Schaden wäre höher als der des Anglers.

Auf flacheren Flüssen fahren Boote in Kurven häufig außen, weil es dort am tiefsten ist. Außerdem müssen Sportboote der Berufsschifffahrt und z.B. Seglern ausweichen. 

Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass man Angler (z.T. in Tarnkleidung) erst spät sieht, die Leinen im Wasser trotz Posen auch kaum. Es ist Bootsfahrern vorgeschrieben, "eindeutig" zu fahren. Also kein abrupten Kurswechsel vorzunehmen, außer im Notfall. Auch das plötzliche Verringern der Geschwingkeit gehört dazu. 

Als Bootsfahrer nehme ich Rücksicht und habe ein gutes Verhältnis zu den Anglern in "meinem" Revier. Man grüßt sich. Trotzdem lässt sich Stress nicht immer vermeiden. Z.B. wenn der Angler direkt auf der Uferbefestigung auf Wasserlinie sitzt. Selbst wenn ich langsam fahre (z.Teil dann erst recht) verursache ich einen Wellengang. Oder nachts kann mich nur der Angler mittels Positionslampen erkennen und hören, ich ihn aber nicht. 

Auch ich hatte schon Schnüre auf der Propellerwelle. Zum Glück nichts passiert, mein Motor hat einen "Cutter" am Antrieb. Trotzdem möchte ich keinem Angler die Schnur abfahren.


----------



## labralehn (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Hier gehts ja darum, daß dem TE der Bootsführer in die Schnur gefahren ist und dann weitergefahren ist, ohne sich um den Schaden beim TE zu kümmern. 

Ist das ein normales Verhalten, daß man sobald man in eine Schnur gefahren ist, pöbelt und einfach weiterfährt?


----------



## MarcoZG (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Wie jemand hier mal schrieb: 80 g Blei ran an die Rute und ab geht er


----------



## Aquarienfisch (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

die Lieben Bootsfahrer mit ihren Sportbooten gibt es bei mir auch.. Manche sind Vernünftig aber andere waren wohl abwesend während der liebe Gott Gehirn verteilt hat..
Bei uns gehts zu ner Anlegestelle.. 5km/h sind hier angesagt. aber die fahren wie die schweine.. vorallem die Jüngeren mit Papas Schiffchen.. da hat man gar keine Zeit zu reagieren, und wenn man sich beschwert bekommt man den Stinkefinger gezeigt..
Nächstesmal nimm ne dicke Wallerschnur


----------



## MMMMMM (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Ich kann den Ärger ja verstehen und wollte keinesfalls das beschriebene Verhalten dieses Bootsfahrers verteidigen, zumal man es aus der Ferne sowieso nicht beurteilen kann. Ich wollte nur etwas auch für "die andere Seite" sensiblisieren. 

Ob das Pöbeln nur berechtigt war ... Nun, aber Anhalten/Aufstoppen ist nur situationsabhängig möglich, das können wir hier aber auch nicht beurteilen. Bei Flüßen mit starker Strömung und dann noch in Ufernähe wird ein Boot schnell unmanöverierbar. Außerdem sind es Wasserstraßen, die dem Schiffsverkehr einen gewissen Vorrang einräumen. 

Ich hatte mal den Fall, da rief mich eine Gruppe vom Ufer aus an, ob ich einen Verbandskasten hätte. Ein Jugendlicher war barfuß in Scherben getreten und hatte sich verletzt. Einen Krankenwagen wollten sie nicht. Anlegen war wegen der Strömung und Steinschüttungen unmöglich. Da habe ich den Verbandskasten ans Ufer geworfen und gebeten, ihn nach Gebrauch einfach in den nächsten Hafen zu bringen. Na ja, habe einen neuen gekauft.

Wenn ich etwas von 80g Blei lese, schwillt mir aber der Kamm. Meine Kinder haben schon einmal eine Ladung Matsch an den Kopf bekommen, weil irgendwelche Jugendlichen am Ufer zu übermütig wurden. Streng genommen Körperverletzung!


----------



## labralehn (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



> *Bei Flüßen mit starker Strömung* und dann noch in Ufernähe wird ein Boot  schnell unmanöverierbar. *Außerdem sind es Wasserstraßen*, die dem  Schiffsverkehr einen gewissen Vorrang einräumen.


hmmmmmm ....|kopfkrat


ist das nicht ein Widerspruch.

Seid wann herrscht in deutschen Wasserstraßen mit Schiffsverkehr starke Strömung. Wenn das so wäre könnte kein Binnenschiff mehr diese Wasserstraße benutzen.

Eine so starke Strömung gibt es doch nur bei Hochwasser, aber da wird doch die Schifffahrt sowie eingestellt aus Sicherheitsgründen.


Ist es grundsätzlich einfacher ein Paddelboot oder ein Kanu in dieser Situation zu manövrieren, als ein Motorboot.

Ist ein Anker eigentlich ein Extra oder Pflicht.

Achso ja, wenn bei mir im Fluss die Strömung zu stark ist, liegt meine Montage immer in Ufernähe. Warum mache ich das wohl.


----------



## Franky (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



labralehn schrieb:


> hmmmmmm ....|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> ist das nicht ein Widerspruch.
> ...



Neenee... Kein Widerspruch und auch kein Hochwasser nötig. Der Rhein bspw. hat extrem viel Dampf, insbesonders hier im Rheintal zwischen Wiesbaden und Koblenz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Fakt ist einfach, dass auf/im Wasser immer wieder zu Begegnungen zwischen Anglern und Bootlern kommen wird (ich selber habe übrigens auch seit über 30 Jahren  Sportbootscheine Binnen und Küste).

Fakt ist auch, dass es bei beiden Gruppen "Rindviecher" gibt....

Angesichts der Masse an Anglern wie an Bootlern hält sich jedoch die Menge an Konflikten erstaunlich gering.

Richtige Konflikte entstehen nur, wenn aus der Gruppe der "Rindviecher" in beiden Gruppen sich welche treffen..

Im Normalfall (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!!!) sind die Bootler ja zu weit draussen.

Bei Häfen, Schleusen etc., die Bootler brauchen und wo Angler auch gerne sitzen, kann es natürlich vermehrt zu Begegnungen kommen, damit auch zu unliebsamen, wenn "Rindviecher" unterwegs sind - im Boot oder mit der Rute - und sich dann "treffen"..

Wenn ernsthafter Schaden (sei es am Boot oder am Gerät) entsteht, wird sich jeder im Einzelfall überlegen, wie er verfahren will - notfalls mit einem Verfahren...

Rauskommen wird da in meinen Augen ausser weiterem Stress wenig.

"Rindviecher" richten in einer Koppel eben kaum Schaden an, nur wenn sie frei rumlaufen - und dann kannste sie auch kaum aufhalten..............

Ich rate daher einfach zu größerer Gelassenheit und Rücksicht auf beiden Seiten..


----------



## MMMMMM (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Nein, das ist keineswegs ein Widerspruch! 

Auch außerhalb von Hochwasser haben einige Flüsse (nicht nur der Rhein mit 7-8 km/h) schon eine beträchtliche Strömung - zumindest für das Manövrieven von Booten. Oft reichen da 5 km/h Fließgeschwingkeit schon aus, um ohne Motorkraft in Schwierigkeiten zu geraten. Evtl. Wind kommt noch dazu. 

Bei Außenbordern oder Z-Antrieben ist der komplette Antrieb schwenkbar und der laufende Propeller drückt so das Heck des Bootes herum. Also ähnlich, als wenn ein Auto an der Hinterachse die Lenkung hätte. Bei fester Welle "umspült" der Propeller das Ruder und sorgt so für die richtige Richtung. Deswegen ist es auch schwierig nahe am Ufer abzudrehen, weil in jedem Fall das Heck erst einmal Richtung Ufer geschwenkt wird. 

Ein Kanu oder Paddelboot lässt sich bei Strömung zumindest leichter nach rechts oder links lenken, weil der Drehpunkt mittig liegt oder bei zwei Mann vorne und hinten gelenkt werden kann.

Ein Anker ist immer Pflicht! Allerdings sollte man nicht allzu viel erwarten. Ein Anker fasst erst auf entsprechendem Grund, muss sich also erst unter Last eingraben. Damit dies auch im flachen Winkel geschieht, sind das 3-5fache der Wassertiefe als Ankerleine notwendig. Ankern in Flüssen ist auch häufig verboten, ggf. sind Düker, also Unterwasserleitungen,-kabel verlegt. 

Versteht es nicht falsch, ich möchte hier keinen verteidigen, sondern nur Hintergrundinfos geben.

Übrigens, ich war nicht der besagte Bootsfahrer!


----------



## labralehn (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Auf jeden Fall schonmal vielen Dank für die Hintergrundinfos.

Du hattest geschrieben, daß Angler teilweise nicht oder zu spät zu erkennen sind.

Könnte man als Angler etwas dazu beitragen, um besser von Bootsfahrern bemerkt zu werden?


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



labralehn schrieb:


> Könnte man als Angler etwas dazu beitragen, um besser von Bootsfahrern bemerkt zu werden?



Ja das kann man sehr wohl.
Bei dämmerung oder dunkelheit mit taschenlampe leuchten.
Und am tage aufstehen und sich ans ufer stellen, das man gut gesehen wird. Man selber kann dann natürlich auch besser einschätzen ob es gefährlich wird und akustisch die situation entschärfen (eh du arsxx, da liegen angeln) oder so.


----------



## MMMMMM (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



zokker schrieb:


> Ja das kann man sehr wohl.
> Bei dämmerung oder dunkelheit mit taschenlampe leuchten.
> Und am tage aufstehen und sich ans ufer stellen, das man gut gesehen wird. Man selber kann dann natürlich auch besser einschätzen ob es gefährlich wird und akustisch die situation entschärfen (eh du arsxx, da liegen angeln) oder so.


 
Genauso! Vor allem der akustische Hinweis sorgt zumindest für Aufmerksamkeit! 

Zum Teil sitzen die Angler hinter Gebüsch oder ins Wasser ragten Ästen, da kann man nicht viel sehen. Manchmal sieht man dann in der Ferne etwas ins Wasser platschen, weiß aber nicht, ob es ein Angelhaken war oder Steine von spielenden Kindern waren. Aufstehen hilft da in jedem Falle. Auch einen freundlichen Wink wird jeder freundliche Bootsfahrer berücksichtigen. Über die "Rindviecher" haben wir aber schon gelesen ...

In der Dunkelheit wird es etwas schwieriger. Da es bei den meisten Wasserstraßen keine Laternen gibt, ist es extrem anspruchsvoll im Blindflug zu schippern. Man orientiert sich an beleuchteten Wasserzeichen (z.B. Tonnen), nutzt zeitweise starke Scheinwerfer (sorry, wenn es mal blendet) und fährt langsam seinen Törn (weil ggf. treibene große Äste erst spät gesehen werden). Vor Angeln auszuweichen ist da fast immer unmöglich. Deshalb wäre es toll, wenn ein Angler einfach kurz seine Leine anzieht. 

Beleuchtete Posen wäre Klasse! ;-)


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



MMMMMM schrieb:


> Beleuchtete Posen wäre Klasse! ;-)



Wenn ich mich nicht ganz stark irre, glaube ich sowas gebe es schon.


----------



## MMMMMM (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*



zokker schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht ganz stark irre, glaube ich sowas gebe es schon.


 
Dann her damit! 

In Fließrichtung des Gewässers die Angler auf der rechten Seite bitte in rot, die auf der linken Seite in grün! Dann stimmt es auch mit der Binnenschifffahrtsstraßenordung überein!


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Geil, du bist ja einer.;-)

Theoretisch machbar.


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Sag mal MMMMM geh ich richtig in der annahme das du bootsführer bist aber kein angler?

Und nachts fährst du immer über die glühwürmchen auf dem wasser?

;-);-);-)


----------



## MMMMMM (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bootsfahrer anzeigen?*

Fast richtig! Also das mit den Glühwürmchen! 

Hauptsächlich Bootsfahrer und ganz selten darf ich mal bei Bekannten mit zum Angeln an ihren eigenen Teich. Oder sie angeln beim Segeln in Dänemark und ich schaue der Aufregung zu.


----------

